# Which moss is this?



## Disaronno (Jan 17, 2020)

I've had this moss for a very long time, probably hitchhiked on something because I don't remember buying it purposely. It has a coarse texture and kind of holds its shape while out of water (it's not flimsy like some other mosses).


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks like Christmas moss? Triangle moss maybe?


----------

